# Looking for advice. Been ttc for nearly 11 year now.



## hannah09 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi not sure if I'm posting in the right place here but just need some advice please. My husband and I had our son in dec 03, we had a miscarriage in dec 04 and no pregnancies since. I'm 29 and hubby is 32. We are currently having investigations done after years of fighting with my GP, I had to lie to even have a scan to see why I wasn't ovulating turns out its PCOS. I had another scan two weeks ago at fertility clinic and wasn't ovulating when I should have. I guess I'm just wondering if anyone knows what our options are now, my GP told me I wouldn't be entitled to any help whatsoever with having my son and just basically wished me luck. I have an appointment to see a consultant in early sept but really scared we are at the end of the road now and terrified of what he might say when we go. Any help would be greatly received. Thanks


----------



## Wishing4#35 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello, I can sympathise with you here. We have secondary infertility and they said the same thing to me, even tho dh has low sperm count it was discovered after a scan I only have one ovary that it poly cystic and I too wasn't ovulating as they did alternate progesterone day testing and I never got past 30 which means ovulation a not happening. But because of the low sperm count they aren't even willing to treat me, as they said there's no point. Which I aren't happy about as I know our chances are slim but it only takes one food swimmer and i feel if I were getting something like Clomid and was ovulating we might have a shot at it. We had to wait two years before  gp referral and have been all the way through to the consultant who pretty much said they weren't willing to help us and just said good luck. We can't afford ivf if we wanted to plus with only one ovary to harvest from it would make things really hard. Only positive slant I can put on things is we've had two fabulous boys with low sperm and one ovary. So never say never 😌


----------

